# How has a website helped your business grow?



## fivestartrees (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello All. I am currently working with a web site designer to launch a website for my tree and landscape business for the 2014 season. I have been full time for 5 years. I have done well with craigslist ads to start, then word of mouth and my free Google page. My question: is a website geared towards search engine optimization going to be a game changer? I am paying to have my website be on the first page of all search engines in my local area. Does anyone else have experience with launching a website and how did it help your business grow? I stay busy but sometimes I get nervous about consistent work so I underbid enough to get my minimum hourly man hour rate but also get the work. I just bid a job at my bare minimum hourly rate because it was the only call I had in a week. I got the job but came up $2 short per man hour of where I should have been when all was said and done. I would like to get enough calls to always feel comfortable that I can bid full price and not be concerned if I don't get the job. Its only myself and two helpers with two one ton dumps, a 3/4 ton with dump insert and a 12" chipper so were not big by any means.


----------



## ATH (Jan 6, 2014)

Be careful about paying too much for "first page" ranking. I can make you on the first page in a small market in about 15 minutes if you use my chosen search terms. It is hard to predict what exactly people are searching for, so you need to have a good website with good content for the search engines to find you.

But to answer your question: yes, the website has been helpful. I badly need to do an overhaul... I'll do that this winter and expect it to continue helping to grow business.


----------



## joezilla11 (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like you get a good amount of work from cl but think how many people aren't calling u. Even just listing your website in your cl ad may help get more calls and/or weed out some price shoppers.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 5, 2014)

I had a web site I shut it down I have all the business I want now I am a one person business web site did not help me.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 14, 2014)

The website should help. I am in a small market of about 40k and my ghetto website gets me about a call a week off of organic search results. Be careful with the paid results, you might get more work than you bargained for. I would spend a hundred at a time on advertising so you don't get overloaded.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 14, 2014)

My facebook page has been good for business too. Now I need to figure out how to get a like button on my website and update the rest of it.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 24, 2014)

fivestartrees said:


> Hello All. I am currently working with a web site designer to launch a website for my tree and landscape business for the 2014 season. I have been full time for 5 years. I have done well with craigslist ads to start, then word of mouth and my free Google page. My question: is a website geared towards search engine optimization going to be a game changer? I am paying to have my website be on the first page of all search engines in my local area ....



I haven't edited this *ADVICE page* in a couple of years, but the content should reflect a lot of my present feedback.

*LINK >>>* http://www.mdvaden.com/website_traffic.shtml

Times have changed, and if you are not in a tiny market, don't pant over results from a website. I think every business should have one, even if but one page, but starting as a reference point.

In a large market, many of the website services will make great promises to everybody even if there's hundreds of everybodys


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Oct 22, 2014)

My web site has done wonders for me at Fairbanks Stump Grinders. I have found that Facebook is a little more applicable specifically targeting folks in the Demographic I chose! All advertising is good, however a multifaceted global approach is best because you want to be on the top of people's mind so more is better. Just be ready to service everyone that calls. And never leave any one hanging!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2014)

Easily 70% of my sales is from customers going on my website. Shows that I'm a legit firewood vendor and not a crackhead with a Wild Thang and 1/2 ton truck delivering "cords"

www.akfirewood.com

I wanted www.valleyfirewood.com but somone from China bought that and they wanted me to pay $10,000 for it.


----------



## lmasontreeservice (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got a website last week, I'm hoping to get a good response I'll chime back in when I start to see results


----------



## KrisSchmandt (Jan 13, 2015)

"A website" is very subjective. There are websites that work and those that don't. If you throw together something that looks unprofessional it will probably do more harm than good. A clean professional website with good search rankings will get you more work than you can handle. (assuming you are in an area with enough search traffic, generally over 50k ppl).


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jan 13, 2015)

A cheap, thrown together website is better than no website at all. I get a decent amount of calls from my website and it is in serious need of an overhaul.


----------



## KrisSchmandt (Jan 13, 2015)

That is correct, I said "If you throw together something that looks unprofessional it will probably do more harm than good.". I didn't say you have to look like a professional web designer, just that you don't want to make your business look unprofessional. Your website is basic but it shows that you do good work and has some relevant information about who you are, contact info etc. Just think...if you already get good call volume from your site, how much more might you get with an even better design ;-) Good luck!


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jan 13, 2015)

I plan on rebuilding the whole thing soon. It is really out of date.


----------



## KrisSchmandt (Jan 13, 2015)

I highly recommend using Wordpress when you do get to it. You can get and customize themes that look great. Its super easy and there is a TON of support.


----------



## AnthonyPrewitt (Jan 22, 2015)

To grow business its important to have good quality website with quality and informational content!!!!!!


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jan 23, 2015)

If you advertise effectively yes, also consider your customer base and potential customer base. I think its the name the design and yes how good is the info. Im building one and i have a good plan to make it fly. Good Luck


----------



## Kate Galleozzie (Feb 6, 2015)

Website is really helpful in getting customers and growing your business. I myself handle business website and now it is on top of Google on keywords "tree company Sydney" but that took time "4-6 months". In the first 2 months, there was no inquiries, no business leads, and after that we have massive business. Let me know if you required more details.


----------

